

Show HN: Narwhal – iOS 7 app for Reddit - rickharrison
http://getnarwhal.com

======
danpalmer
Interesting, this seems to have taken quite a bit of UI inspiration from
Android design patterns.

\- Branding in the titlebar, left aligned. I must admit, I really dislike this
trend.

\- Side-scrolling tab/pill menu for subscribe, hot, new, rising, etc. This is
not so bad.

\- Popover menu, very Android like, although on the other side.

------
rcrowell
I would love to be able to click a button to "save offline" a specific
subreddit (or my front page). I take the subway to work and don't have
reliable access to the internet when I'm underground.

Is that something you have planned? That feature alone would be worth the
upgrade for lots of people (at least here in NYC) I am sure!

------
DanBC
Looks nice, I'm about to install and have a look.

Does it have access to mod tools?

Does it allow people to view the sidebar?

How easy is it to run alt accounts with narwhal?

~~~
rickharrison
It has only been in development for a couple months so it does not have those
features yet. I wanted to get the core browsing functionality done as quickly
as possible and get it out for some feedback. All of the features you
mentioned are on my list and I hope to have them done soon!

~~~
DanBC
That's excellent, thanks!

------
estebanrules
This looks great. I've never been happy with the other iOS applications for
Reddit, Narwhal will probably be my default Reddit application now.

------
zainali
I like the illustrative design a lot. Other apps are so plain and boring flat
iOS7 while this app has personality :) Well done!

------
andresjv
I really like the smart contextual interactions. I am looking forward to the
iPad app.

------
hua
Nice job. I really like the ease of swiping to up vote, down vote, and save.

------
dickpickles
Looks great, looking forward to using this app from day to day

------
shadesandcolour
Are you planning on an iPad version as well?

~~~
rickharrison
Yes, that is on the list of things we are planning to develop.

------
ianklassen
Great app! Love using it.

